
Greatest job posting ever - thesash
https://www.wealthfront.com/designerwanted
======
serichsen
Yeah, well, I opened the site and it was all just a mess. There were perhaps
some messages jumbled together, but in a much too big font to sensibly read.
In front, there was an actually readable message in a white box with red
borders that told me that my browser (just a few months old) cannot display
that "puppy".

I have no idea what that is supposed to tell me.

